# An expensive mistake



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

A shake I was about to deliver to a customer fell off the cup holder and spilled all over the mat. Went back to reorder and it was damn $12 !! Lost money on that trip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Occupational hazard. Shouldn't have reordered or went back. Paying out of pocket for an order? No buenos.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Shake? What shake? This is all they gave me. 

(Completes delivery)

Bye!


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

You should ask for a cleaning fee.

I would have cancelled as damaged if the restaurant wouldn't replace it.


----------

